# Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib have been banned from Entering Israel



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2019)

Israel bars entry to outspoken US congresswomen

And the POTUS' Comments:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162000480681287683
Honestly, I'm good with this.  Anti-Semitic people are not welcome in Israel.  The next place they should be banned from is likely Germany.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 15, 2019)

Ultimately, Israel's call.  I'm fine with it and can't understand:
1.  Why they want to go
2.  Why Israel would have them

They don't support U.S. policy on Israel nor is it their job to maintain that relationship, so why would they need to go there?


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2019)

The irony...upon arrival at Ben Gurion International Airport in Tel Aviv, onlookers shouted “send them back!


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2019)

The trip could have produced nothing positive anyway. Better to refuse them than deal with any lingering PR stunts/ posturing by politicians who bring nothing to the table vis a vis Israel.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 15, 2019)

Good. Fuck them anti-Semitic bitches.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 15, 2019)

Karma is a bitch...


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 15, 2019)

As a sovereign nation, Israel doesn’t have to let in anyone it doesn’t want to. Netanyahu stated his reasons via the official Twitter account of the PM of Israel, and I haven’t seen anything I disagree with in his reasoning. 

Interesting that they’re flying into Tel Aviv, touring Jerusalem, but sitting for seminars regarding West Bank and Gaza, and their itinerary only said “Palestine.” That may be just me misreading their schedule, though


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> As a sovereign nation, Israel doesn’t have to let in anyone it doesn’t want to. Netanyahu stated his reasons via the official Twitter account of the PM of Israel, and I haven’t seen anything I disagree with in his reasoning.
> 
> Interesting that they’re flying into Tel Aviv, touring Jerusalem, but sitting for seminars regarding West Bank and Gaza, and their itinerary only said “Palestine.” That may be just me misreading their schedule, though
> 
> View attachment 28984



Looking at the itinerary, they are only going into Israel because you need to perform a combat landing in Gaza. Otherwise, the trip has nothing to do with Israel and everything to do with photo ops w/ terrorists and their supporters. If they 100% have the best intentions (which I don't believe for a second), the optics on this one were against them from the start.

Had they met with Israeli officals at some point, I think they would be allowed to enter the country.  Say you're there to understand the economic impact(s) of cutting US funding, but also start a dialogue towards peace in the region. Now if Israel rejects you then they have created a soapbox for your views.

The Congresspersons just assumed Israel would behave like America when it comes to these things. Yeah, nah.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 16, 2019)

Something something Ambassadors are our face abroad something why do we have politicians other than the President interacting with anything outside?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 16, 2019)

“The Gang”: “Hey let us in and use your facilities to talk shit about your country and interact with your enemies”

Israel: “naw fam... naw.”

“The Gang”:


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2019)

_Bibi_. In Israel it means _'Murica._


----------



## Brill (Aug 16, 2019)

The Bee’s take:

Women Who Don't Believe Israel Has Right To Exist Not Sure Why They Got Banned From Israel



> "It's racism," said Omar in a press conference. "It's all due to racism. Well, that and a Jewish conspiracy. The Jews are behind this, for sure." (The evidence indicates she's correct on this assertion, a first for her accusations against Jews).
> 
> "It just doesn't make much sense for this country that shouldn't even exist to ban us," she said. "What have we ever said against them, besides suggesting they are terrorists who deserve to be pushed into the sea?"



Women Who Don't Believe Israel Has Right To Exist Not Sure Why They Got Banned From Israel


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Box (Aug 20, 2019)

Israel basically said, "Fuck Off - Fuck ALL THE WAY off"
...but Omar isn't taking this shit laying down - No Sirree

In other news,_ Snopes_ has recently come out against _The Onion_ and _The Babylon Bee_ for being "fake news"
Stay tuned for more bipartisan truthiness by the fact checkers at Snopes.



"...brought to you by Carls' Junior"


----------



## Brill (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks like the pity party was actually a propaganda party.



> Nearly everything Democratic Reps. Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib said in their two-woman production of “Israel is Evil” on Monday was untrue. Let’s, for now, focus on one of the duo’s central claims.
> 
> Omar and Tlaib contend they were denied entry into the Jewish state because of their faith, while fellow sitting members of Congress were not. It’s simply untrue.




Don't Fall For Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib's Lies About Israel


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 20, 2019)




----------

